# General DWA question [uk]



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Guys, 
soemthing just occured to me and i was wondering...
I know to keep a dwa animal you have to get a license for that particular animal [if thats wrong, please say]
I also think i know that if you have a pet shop license that can include dwa...assuming thats not specific to per animal.

but what if you have to move a dwa?
say if soemone was fo rinstance..i dunno... abusing a rattlesnake... what would who need to be able to take it?

or like to transport a dwa?

would it have to be the dwa that come swith a pet shop license? that being asked.. is it called a "general dwa license"?

if you import a dwa..or number of...do you have to get a specific list of what is coming? and get a license for each?
if under pet shop one... would it then change if you were to then keep one long term? [or a number]

maybe yourd have to get specific license fo rsaid animal before it could leave pet shop licenced premises?

Just wondering and hoped soemone may have a good general knowledge and be able to put it in simple english fairly easily.

Ta.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

May understanding is that you can transport and more DWA animals for a period of either 24 or 48 hours without having either a DWA or petshop liscence, tho they must be securly contained and insured. 

May be wronge tho. 

You do not have to have a specific liscence for each animals but one liscence can be upgraded to include a selection of animals so long as you can prove you have adaquate accomditation.

then again i may be wrong. 

Ask DarkDan he's very knwledagable on the subject

jay


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i was under the impression you could get a license for multiples... as you can imagien if a dwa license is say 200quid a year...and u kept 50 animals...thats totally harsh..but i was told that you still have to have one for each [small discount] but i am happy to believe that was missinformation...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what you mean for insurance? my insurance certificate just says up to 5 snakes, then its £50 per snake for others or £450 for up to 25 and so on. as for petshop licenses they all work differently some people are allowed to keep a certain amount of venomous regardless of what they are, others have to regularly tell the council what has been going in and out, my insurance certificate just says up to 5 snakes.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

what about the license itself? is it each individual reptile has its own license?
or is it just the person has a license to keep dwa and then its just insurance as you mentioned above?

ITS JUST IVE HEARD PEOPLE WHO APPLY FOR A LICENSE FOR A SPECIFIC REPTILE HAVE TO THEN DO THIS AND THAT ETC. [sorry caps just noticed] based on for that specific animal which is what has lead me to assume you have a seperate license for each animal]


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

it depends some councils are not as strict as others, some peoples licenses say 5 pitvipers or vipers or elapids which is pretty open, where as others you have to name every individual species on the license, mines very strict, but some people I know in the next counties are much more leniant, my license is one piece of paper with the scientific names of the species I keep on it.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

right, so does the license price change depending on whats on it? or is the license one set price? and its just all about details and keeping the council informed to which degree that varies?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

one set price, although all councils can make up whatever price they want.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh thats cool.
so having a dwa license, at whatever price is quoted would allow you to temporarily house an unlisted dwa animal and then you could just get it added to your license and the necesary insurance at your earliest convineince? i suppose.

im just wondering cos im [and this isnt what prompted my question] most interested in a caiman if anything but would expect to be able to buy another dwa animal onc ei have a license without havin to get a new license each time, especially if buying to sell, again, to dwa holders of course.

so is insurance [public liability?] necesary for private collections in your own home? i supose price is based on visitor traffic?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you have to have public liability insurance even if its just you thats ever going to enter the room, as long as they are kept at a premises not taken to shows or talks and your the person that will look after it then it wont effect the cost of insurance, to get the license granted you would obviously need the vet to check that the set up is ok, that you have a sealed room and any other conditions, whether they let you update the license for more animals without another vets inspection is up to them but mine wouldnt allow that.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

but would you get in trouble if you got it first then asked? and then got the vet visit? as it seems inpractical to always get it in advance..


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh you cant get no DWA animals without a license and you cant get a license without insurance or a vets inspection.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ok..so you set up the dwa room and vivs... is accepted by vets, you get insurance and then a license..then one animal for instance...

then the oppurtunit for a second unrelated animal comes up.. you mus have a second inspection of a viv where the animal is to be before you can get it? even if on first inspection there was say..ten vivs all secure and suitable upon the first visit?

but what of that 24-48 hour handling time?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

The standard DWA license is one peice of paper, with a list of animals that the holder is permitted to keep. 

An example, is i belive that SiUK's license covers C.artox, T.albalobris, V.ammodytes, B.gabonica, and A.contortrix. 

He can have one of each specimin. IF he wishes to get another animal, Say, T.wagleri, He would have to arrange another inspection from the vet, and have another license issued. 

Some councils will issue another license free, during the period it is valid, whereas some would make you pay the full fee again. 

In other councils, you could phone to add an animal, and they will send a revised copy of the license out. No inspection needed until the update time, but obviously you would have to meet the requirements.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont know anything about the handling time im afraid, if you had 10 vivs set up then they would probably l say yeh thats alright then you could add animals as and when, they might be strict though, mine wont allow me to do that, anything I want to keep has to go on the license at the start of the year or I need another inspection.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> The standard DWA license is one peice of paper, with a list of animals that the holder is permitted to keep.
> 
> An example, is i belive that SiUK's license covers C.artox, T.albalobris, V.ammodytes, B.gabonica, and A.contortrix.
> 
> ...


 
Yeh thats right mate


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

If transporting an animal from one holder to another, you are permitted to keep this animal for up to 72 hours unlicensed. 

So if I was to bring SiUK a Z.manganeshes i could keep it for 72 hours legally because i am transporting it. This would cover from the time i collected, to the time it arrived at his house. 

This is a very handy clause.. .


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> If transporting an animal from one holder to another, you are permitted to keep this animal for up to 72 hours unlicensed.
> 
> So if I was to bring SiUK a Z.manganeshes i could keep it for 72 hours legally because i am transporting it. This would cover from the time i collected, to the time it arrived at his house.
> 
> This is a very handy clause.. .


cool when you bringing it for me mate:lol2::lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

As soon as you send me the £4250 


EDIT, thats for a pair


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

cool... as i dont know one hot snake from another, can i assume though that the viv requirements in regards to licensing and safety would be pretty simialar regardless of species?

which is why i wonder why you must list what you are keeping at get it revised...i guess its just to keep rack of what you have?

the 72 hours you have where you can handle without any license..i suppose that would also have a baring on giving that time for you to have the new arrival added to your current license?

what im trying to get at is if i said..dan.....si....i know of soemone with 3 rattlesnakes that are being abused and need rehoming... how would you have to go about it IF you didnt have "3 rattlesnakes" on your license.

dan, when you say si can keep one of each species, is that the way it always works or just what was issued to him? what if you wanted more than one of a given species?


ps-dan, did jay mention im on the look out for a trio of horned lizards when some come about?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> As soon as you send me the £4250
> 
> 
> EDIT, thats for a pair


damn it:lol2: maybe one day


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

The DWA license is a List of what you can and can't keep. 

It will state at minimum the species, and the number of specimins. 

My local for instance wants to know age, gender if there is intent to breed, etc etc. 

Before you (legally) buy any animal you need to have you lisence updated. SO if SiUK wanted to take the rattlers into his care, he would have to phone his council, who would want to inspect (councils choice) and then issue another licese. 

Somerset council would charge addition amounts to add the animals. 

Other councils do not. 

So SiUK's list says 
1 horn nose viper (vipira ammodytes)
1 Western Diamondback (crotalus atrox)
1 Gaboon Viper, (bitis gaboinca)
1 copperhead (akistradon contortrix)
1 white lipped tree viper (trimesarus albalobris) 

If he wanted to take on the rattlers, he would have to find out the species and have them added (there are 28 species of north american rattle snake, and a further ~40 species in total)

Simalarly if YOU wanted a license, Dean, you would ahve to apply to keep, and get the 3 rattlers on your license.


EDIT, ADDED:

If SiUK was in my local area, his list would look like this 


1 MALE horn nose viper (vipira ammodytes) NOT TO BE BRED FROM
1 MALE Western Diamondback (crotalus atrox) NOT TO BE BRED FROM
1 FEMALE Gaboon Viper, (bitis gaboinca) NOT TO BE BRED FROM
1 MALE copperhead (akistradon contortrix) NOT TO BE BRED FROM
1 UNSEXED white lipped tree viper (trimesarus albalobris) NOT TO BE BRED FROM

And could be updated to say
1 MALE horn nose viper (vipira ammodytes) NOTALLOWED TO BE BRED
1 FEMALE horn nose viper (vipira ammodytes) ALLOWED TO BE BRED 
1 MALE Western Diamondback (crotalus atrox) NOT TO BE BRED FROM
1 FEMALE Gaboon Viper, (bitis gaboinca) NOT TO BE BRED FROM
1 MALE copperhead (akistradon contortrix) NOT TO BE BRED FROM
1 UNSEXED white lipped tree viper (trimesarus albalobris) NOT TO BE BRED FROM
20 UNSEXED horn nose viper (vipira ammodytes) FROM BREEDING ADULTS ONLY.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh i knew there was loads of spcies of rattler, was being intentionally vague as its a theoretical thing and i clearly have done no research on dwa snakes and i dont pretend to have.

cool.

so ,do you have any
_ Phrynosama modestum_
or _p.platyrhinos_ Or other species of horned lizard available or coming in soon mate?


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

This is an interesting thread and has raised a couple of questions from me too.

1) Why does it specify not to be bred on the license?

2) Could you, for your initial license add animals that you INTEND to keep as, if you cannot get an animal without having the inspection and license in place, what is stopping you as Dean mentioned setting up say 20 vivs for inspection and deciding what you will get at some point even if you are only getting a couple of species initially.

That way the snakes are on your license, the vet inspection is done and you can buy the other species at your leisure without the need to update your license, or have I read that wrong?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

SEE, IM STILL A TAD CONFUSED TOO.. sorry caps.
i think it may be down too...
you get your license from the COUNCIL.. and the council can be a bit awkward and arsy..or complete arsholes  so... lol.


----------

